
The 2015 Analytics Software Market - alexatkeplar
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/09/the-year-in-analytics/
======
fujikama
I always wonder what is the future of analytics? I mean there are tons of
tools and technologies out there. I feel like competition is very intense for
getting share of the market. Everyone, even small scale companies, wants to
collect and analyze all data they can.

At my job I use Hadoop, hive and pig for etl and Tableau, looker for
visualization. I still feel a very urge that I should learn spark, dremel, ELK
stack and more. What about machine learning? That's whole separate domain from
BI. Now-a-days almost all companies are getting foot in door as far as ML
goes.

I am concerned if this would leave us with more data and less action.

What can or shall one do in order to take action and bring dollar in house ? I
mean you can see revenue declining or project it, but if whole sector (eg
advertising ) is crunching on spend what is point of spending thousands on
analytics software?

